# Modest birthers, what to wear for a waterbirth??



## ~Ryleigh's Mommy~ (Jun 28, 2006)

I'll start out by saying, I'm a very modest person. I do not like to be exposed, even if it means sweating in jean pants all summer long.

Before my first birth, everyone told me "during labor you won't give a crap who sees what!" blah blah.
Bull crap, lol. I made sure to stay covered my entire labor. I made my family leave the room for every cervical check. Even during pushing I was holding my sheet up on my thighs so that only the midwife and nurses had any view of anything.

This time around I am having a homebirth and plan to birth in the water.

I am trying to think of what to wear that will be compatible with the water? I'll probably have a fitted tank top on, but what to wear for my bottom?

The only thing I can think of is some kind of skirt.
The only problem is it needs to be loose enough that I can spread my legs and move comfortably, but fitted enough that it won't "float" upwards in the water a la Marilyn Monroe.

I have seen ads for that Binsi birthing skirt, but I can't find any reviews or info about how it does in the water.

Does anyone have any suggestions or experience with anything?? I only have another month or 2 left and just can't think of anything. I am using a La Bassine pool as opposed to like an AquaDoula and the La Bassine should give me a little more "coverage".

I know I won't be able to achieve complete coverage, but I mainly want something to cover my a$$ and lady garden, especially during the middle portion of labor when I'm not pushing yet but everyone is watching you and taking pics...

TIA!!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

How about something tunic/minidress length on top and nothing on the bottom?


----------



## ~Ryleigh's Mommy~ (Jun 28, 2006)

oh I forgot to say, I'm thinking I will have to be wearing 2 pieces. I didn't like anything touching my immediate stomach area during contractions in my last labor, and I also don't know if the MW will be able to use a doppler over the top of material??


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Then how about buying a "swim cover up skirt" that you wear at your hips, under the belly? No need for maternity sizing even; just get it in a size that fits under the belly comfortably- which means sizing up from what you would normally wear non-pregnant.


----------



## redebeth (Apr 23, 2006)

I am the exact same way! One of my favorite things about home/water birth is the ability to stay in control of who sees what.

I had a maternity swim suit that had a matching straight, stretchy skirt that was perfect for my first two water births. Unfortunately, I don't have it anymore. This time I bought a swim skirt/ cover up thing that is made of 'board short' type material. It's not stretchy, so I don't think its as comfy, but it should work. It's kind of A line so I can get my legs pretty far apart in it, but I usually deliver leaning against the side of the tub on my knees, so I don't usually open my legs very wide anyhow. I got it at target on sale. Also I'll wear a bikini top , especially if my oldest son is present. Oh and Ruthla's right about sizing up, I just got a large and it fits under my belly fine!


----------



## ~Ryleigh's Mommy~ (Jun 28, 2006)

ahhhh a swimsuit skirt! How did I not think of that?!?

thanks for the great idea!


----------



## peachespoe (Apr 16, 2008)

My doula suggested a tank top or sports bra and a sarong. I think a sarong is just what you need...long, easy to spread your legs, easy to take on and off, light weight, etc.


----------



## ~Ryleigh's Mommy~ (Jun 28, 2006)

thanks! I have no idea what a sarong is but I will look it up!


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

I used a bathing suit top and just took my towel off before I got into the tub. Once I was in the water, I didn't feel that anyone could see anything. I was completely comfortable.

Lisa


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

I'm going to recycle my maternity swimsuit. It is a bikini top and bottoms with an attached skirt. I figure I will just cut out the bottom and leave the skirt part.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

the good thing about water is that it distorts everything which gives additional coverage.


----------



## Eman'smom (Mar 19, 2002)

I hear you I'm so not a "naked who gives a crap birther", I was always very aware of what I was in and who was seeing what.

For my hospital waterbirth I wore dh's boxers and a tight tank top. For our home waterbirth I wore a sports bra and one of these sarongs http://store.mysticclothing.com/items/skirt-lot-3-short


----------



## morganeldi (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh I was so the same way during labor!!

What I used was a maternity tankini (halter top style) with a skirt bottom...It was a three piece and I just didn't wear the underwear piece. It worked out really nicely. I got the skirt big so it was loose enough to be comfy and pull up when needed.


----------



## Rylins mama (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the ideas. Im thinking Im going to wear a spaghetti strap shirt with a swim wrap now! Ive been wondering what to do cause Im almost too modest even with just my hubby. I dont plan on birthing in the water though!


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

I used a swim suit skirt. Much better than a sarong or anything cotton b/c if you end up getting in/out of the tub during labor it won't be sopping wet. It is also true that the water gives much more privacy.

I had a friend who recently had a waterbirth after being on land for her first and she felt it was much more private.


----------



## LianneM (May 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
the good thing about water is that it distorts everything which gives additional coverage.

This is how I felt also. I wore a fitted tank top and my underwear until it got close to pushing time and then I just took them off, and I felt fine being under water. (I did birth in the water though, both times)


----------



## Kessed (Nov 28, 2007)

If you can - find a swim skirt which is a wrap. That way it can be untied and removed after the birth.

There is a baby/birth store near me that sells a microfiber birth skirt which has Velcro along one side for easy removal.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

I wore a black shirt (so when wet nothing showed) and a black peasant maternity skirt.
Easy access for birth, and covered everything.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

i had a bikini top and matching bikini skirt bottom


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

Some of my more modest moms find bringing a towel in the water to drape across their laps or over their backs and bottoms in H&K's works fine. Plus, the warm, wet towel feels nice, especially if someone pours water over it during a contraction.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

I ended up wearing a tank top. It was kinda long and covered everything that was not in th water.


----------

